# I need Advise from the people here guys



## bjmd (Oct 23, 2015)

I am a Domestic helper here. But my previous employer posted my name, my passport number and hk id number when i refused to do the recontract in their place. My condition when I was in their place is that, my food is just dinner. I have already a camera inside the house but still i need to wrote down the inclusion time of all my doings inside the house. i went to sleep very late always 12:30-2am and woke up 6:30. Due to big liability i got just to be here in this place, i took courage to finish in spite . They kept my passport the whole contract, and she(employer) posted me immediately in the internet when I was asking her my passport because I found a new employer already. But i never found immediately she did posted me WORST. Just later in time when I was in the new employer and working already. Until now, that posts (8 post-have Chinese and English) each time i do searching my name, those posts appear. Please help me, if is there anything i can do so that those posts will gone?Thank you.


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

Only a couple of things I can think of - maybe contact the owners of the websites and request that the posts be taken down. They may have a policy on removing such information. 

There are organizations that offer support for domestic helpers in Hong Kong, and they may be able to assist further.

See if your embassy can offer any advice. 

Don't do anything silly, and I wouldn't recommend responding in the same way.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bjmd said:


> I am a Domestic helper here. But my previous employer posted my name, my passport number and hk id number when i refused to do the recontract in their place. My condition when I was in their place is that, my food is just dinner. I have already a camera inside the house but still i need to wrote down the inclusion time of all my doings inside the house. i went to sleep very late always 12:30-2am and woke up 6:30. Due to big liability i got just to be here in this place, i took courage to finish in spite . They kept my passport the whole contract, and she(employer) posted me immediately in the internet when I was asking her my passport because I found a new employer already. But i never found immediately she did posted me WORST. Just later in time when I was in the new employer and working already. Until now, that posts (8 post-have Chinese and English) each time i do searching my name, those posts appear. Please help me, if is there anything i can do so that those posts will gone?Thank you.


Hi Bjbd,

Considering that you are only one of thousands there in HK there is a good chance that your current employer or even future employers will not see those posts at all.
Also considering where you are, I have a feeling there is not a lot that can be done about getting rid of the posts.

Some girls get lucky and have a good employer but for the most part the treatment by employers there is not good.
It is against the law for anyone to take your passport from you for *ANY REASON.* I would never give mine to anyone for any reason. If you have to change jobs again, be sure it is with someone that is not going to attempt to take it away from you.

If you do not have your passport now, go to the Philippine embassy and have a new one issued to you -- even if it costs.

I'm an American expat and living in the Philippines. My wife and I know several that have gone there and other countries as OFW's. It's hard being away from home and family too and that does not make it any easier.
Have you thought about quitting and just come home and maybe find work of some kind here?



Best Regards

Jet Lag
Site Moderator


----------



## bjmd (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you Jet Lag and Capstan!


----------



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

You can also post your reply to your ex-employer's post as to clear how was your situation of the time your worked with them. But remember, when you are a good helper at your present employer then they will keep you be with them for long time and will also give you good reference for future employment. My helper worked for my family for 15 years before I emigrated, I would definitely want her to stay with my family but it's very difficult to "hire" an oversea domestic helper in USA or France. Have you contacted the "Domestic Helper Association" in HKG?

Good luck to you.


----------

